# SS 15.09.18 - Haydn #87



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn** (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 87 in A major, Hob. I/87

1. Vivace
2. Adagio
3. Menuet e trio
4. Finale: Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment.

This week Papa Haydn makes a return with his 87th Symphony which is the last of his "Paris Symphonies". It's been quite a while since he's made an appearance and I always enjoy hearing Haydn so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again over this weekend.

So many recordings to choose from but I think I'll listen to this one:







Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Love Haydn. I'll listen to Bernstein.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Karajan here also with different packaging


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Harnoncourt for me:

View attachment 107842


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Yay! Haydn! Kuijken for me, his Paris Symphonies are special.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

To me, the Dorati is unsurpassed.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kuijken and the OAE for me too. My favorite set for the Paris symphonies.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Dutoit and Montreal Sinfonietta for me


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bernstein for me.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listened to No. 87 (Kuijken) twice today. It has everything we expect from Haydn: Efficiency in themes, impeccable logic, a pleasant and interesting melodic flow -- and it’s memorable even among its hundred or so brethren.

But I wonder – if the 87th were to disappear, how much would we lose compared with, say, the loss of a symphony by Beethoven or Brahms or Mahler? Is this a meaningful thing to think about?


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I haven't participated in Saturday Symphonies in quite some time but this Saturday I will. I will be listening to Kuijken.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Itullian said:


> To me, the Dorati is unsurpassed.


I'll go with the Dorati too. A phenomenal Haydn interpreter with an excellent orchestra.

I've listened more to the Kuijken and Bernstein recently in Haydn so returning to Dorati will be refreshing.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Returning to Dorati is always refreshing! His cycle really does remain the benchmark for these wonderful symphonies. The complete set were one of my first major investments when I converted to CD, all 32 discs for a (then) bargain £200, before the days of ultra-cheap boxed sets, when it was rare or dodgy to find any CD for under £10.

I have, in the intervening 30 or so years, augmented with plenty of other recordings, although only one further complete cycle (Fischer obviously!), part cycles from the likes of Hogwood and recently Gobermann, London and Paris sets from various conductors. But I think it reflects very well on Dorati that, say, Kuijken's Paris set is just a bit better, or that I slightly enjoy Jochum's London or Pinnock's selection of Sturm und Drang more.

Oddly, though, I have struggled to get into his equally important, but very overlooked, collection of Haydn operas.

My Haydn/Dorati set's incarnation:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Although i usually prefer 'big band' Haydn in the Paris Symphonies (esp Karajan and Bernstein) today im going with Bruggen's excellent set for #87. Beautifully expressive and lovingly played. Thoroughly enjoying listening to all these this morning.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Marriner - ASMF on Philips. Almost every one of the 100+ is a joy to listen to, but would I miss them a lot? No.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

#87 is a pleasant little thing; but then aren't they all?

And it is very interesting to follow up Frans Brüggen immediately with Karajan. That puts a little grin on my face.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

This one is an old favorite of mine. I was a bit of a late adopter of CDs since I was satisfied with records at the time. This symphony is on one of the first CDs I bought: Cappella Coloniensis, conducted by Ulf Björlin, and released by Laserlight. Not too long ago, there was a thread on this site devoted to Laserlight CDs. It was a budget label from the early years of CDs, and quality was variable, but I find this one to be one of their better recordings, and I still enjoy it to this day. It is on my hard drive now, so I don't have to go digging through CDs anymore, but the old CD still sits in a box somewhere.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Away last week so missed the SS tradition 
I shall turn to Dorati to catch up


----------

